# Rear beam replacement bushings??



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Anyone know of any replacement bushings for the rear beams, specifically the panhard rod? i only see OE replacements, and I'm wondering if there's any polyurethane substitutes. would it be alright to go with poly's? would it be too stiff and screw up the handling? I've been advised to stay away from them, but didn't really get a straight answer. the bushing on rh side on the beam is showing cracks and I'd like to replace it. the other end that bolts up to the body/chassis is still intact and seems solid.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but I would think anything to stiffen up the rear end wouldn't hurt anything at all, especially the panhard arm.
And who would advise staying away from poly bushings? Sure it'll get stiffer and you'll likely feel more road, but so what...isn't that the whole idea?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Poly bushings last longer than rubber bushings and give a harsher ride which is better for handling performance but not for comfort. It's all a matter of preferance. Check with Energy Suspension for the bushings. energysuspension.com | Welcome


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

back then when i used to auto-x alot, the FWD elders advised to leave the rear end alone to prevent it from locking up sooner than the front causing sudden oversteer. i did cure my oversteer/understeer situation through sway bars and kept the ride comfortable for daily use. now that the car and i are retired, i saw the bushing on the rh side would soon need replacement. i was looking at the ES catalog, but didn't find anything specific. i actually have an extra rear axle assembly and panhard arm due to my rear disc brake conversion. i tried to get the whole panhard arm out, but broke that rh bushing in the process. i figured I'll put the replacement bushing, poly or not, then replace the whole arm on the car.


----------

